# another great day



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

Captain Sam took out some of his friends yesterday. Wish I could have gone. We are getting many throwbacks in the mix and seeing a few bite offs. Yep, Bluefish are showing up.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

Hmmmm.... may be the photo but some of them don't look to be 18".....

I am probably wrong tho.


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

cducer said:


> Hmmmm.... may be the photo but some of them don't look to be 18".....
> 
> I am probably wrong tho.


No probably to it. You are dead wrong. WTF would I jepordise a $20k unlimited TFL license and my business for undersize fish ?
Do you have any idea how much it costs and how difficult it is to be completley licensed to charter ?
This is what I have tied up so far:
$95k for the boat
$20k for an unlimited TFL (you no longer can buy these they must be purchased from the owner)
$650 a year for the Guides and comercial licenses
$2400 a year for slip fees
$2k a year for insurance
$100 for a TWIX card
$50 a year for drug testing
$100 in fuel minimum every time we leave the dock
Not to mention boat upkeep and tackle. I keep 24 trolling and 14 bottom fishing rods on the boat. 
And the USCG test is no walk in the park. 
I do not appreciate your remark kidding or serious.


----------



## lnhale (Oct 26, 2006)

Captain some people don't know what to say.

I see your point all the money and things you have to go through
just to run a boat and you get people who for some reason always
trying to put people down.


----------



## gogorome (May 22, 2009)

you have a website for your charter business? Looking to go out soon with some buddies for fathers day.. trying to find the best bang for my buck.. thanks!


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

gogorome said:


> you have a website for your charter business? Looking to go out soon with some buddies for fathers day.. trying to find the best bang for my buck.. thanks!


No website yet but you can pm me. I give special rates to P&S suporters


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Could you please send me a PM with your rates and information.
Thanks!

P.S. Any sentence that starts with "I think" or ends with
"I could be wrong" when it comes to someone's buisness is
wrong.


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

*undersize fish*

Some look 14'' to me it's ok to take pictures on the boat while fishing, for a moment I thought they were blue fish


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Talapia said:


> Could you please send me a PM with your rates and information.
> Thanks!
> 
> P.S. Any sentence that starts with "I think" or ends with
> ...


Yo, Talapia, if you need a man to fill a charter, lemme know!


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Yeah, Tal let me know when you plan on a trip down to Remlick... 

Also, for all you knuckleheads... why don't you put down a tape measure to see what 18" measures and hold it up in your hand, considering you doubt. Better yet, look at that 20" croaker that EF held up from his SRC pic... geez. If you ain't catching then you hate'n... get a grip...


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

I wish to apologize for my remark... I did not want to imply that anyone would break any laws or to defame you in any way. I realize the expense to run a charter business. 

I dont want to make any enemies here as most people here are upstanding fisherman and captains and appreciate the posts.

Again please accept my sincerest apologies and it will not happen again !!


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

AtlantaKing said:


> Yo, Talapia, if you need a man to fill a charter, lemme know!


Will do!


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Huntsman said:


> Yeah, Tal let me know when you plan on a trip down to Remlick...
> 
> Also, for all you knuckleheads... why don't you put down a tape measure to see what 18" measures and hold it up in your hand, considering you doubt. Better yet, look at that 20" croaker that EF held up from his SRC pic... geez. If you ain't catching then you hate'n... get a grip...


Funny you mention that...just waiting for them croaks to bet a little
bigger.


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

Cducer, thank you. All is well my friend. :fishing:


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Talapia said:


> Funny you mention that...just waiting for them croaks to bet a little
> bigger.



Ha... I hear ya... I'm sure my uncle and his crew will be tak'n a trip out of West Point some time or another but they luv to catch them 10-11 inch hh's...


----------



## transamsam98 (Sep 21, 2009)

I bet some of them look small considering I am six foot five and the two other guys are both six foot two and my girl friend is five foot nine yeah a 18.5 inch fish probably does look a bit small but then again if we were all five foot ten or smaller they would look like monsters.


----------



## TexasRigged (Apr 15, 2009)

*five foot ten or smaller*

Transamsam98

Do you know how hard it is to be five foot ten or smaller. How dare you call us out like that. You have no idea how hard it is at times:

Can't shop at the big and tall (sometimes they have cool looking clothes)
Most girls in heels look down at us
Can't always reach the top shelf
Most fishing rods are taller than us
Can never reach the bell on the tip of the rod so everyone stares as we reel in our fish

Sorry coulnd't resist 

Looking for some livelineing soon, please pm me with rates, thanks.


----------

